# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Help with my D.abacinum fry

## Diapterondave

I have a little over a dozen abacinum fry that are free swimming. I am very concerned because they all seem to be hugging the bottom. I do not see them swimming amongst the Java moss as I have observed in the past. They have been around for 3 days now. I have been feeding them microworms and what ever little goodies they may find on the Java moss. I do not see the full bellies I would like to see at this point and most concerning is their behavior. Some seem to have been born kinda L shaped. Most have become normal other then they are hugging the bottom. Are they belly sliders? ANy advice? I need help. 
BTW I am raising the babies at 62 f. Although my breeders lay eggs at 77 f. Of course eggs were acclimated slowly.
Dave Sanchez

----------


## markc

What is the water condition?

----------


## Diapterondave

SORRY FOR THE BELATED RESPONSE. MY WATER IS AS FOLLOWS PH 5.5, LESS THEN 60 US/CM O KH.

----------

